# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Tutoriale për pothuaj çdo subjekt

## benseven11

Tek faqja tutorgig.com do te gjeni nje arshive shume te madhe me tutoriale per pothuaj cdo subjekt.Ja vlen ti beni bookmark per te mesuar dicka apo thjesht per reference per te sqaruar ndonje fakt ,dyshim apo problem me kompjuterat

----------


## met_e

Faqja vertet eshte shume e mire dhe ia vlen te vizitohet...

----------

